# Scent.



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

Do scents really help?! It hard to research and distinguish between science and marketing! Does anyone use this? What Brand and type? I'd be interested in hearing many opinions. Thank you.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My uncle is a firm believer in wd-40 for scent.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

WD-40 suppose to have shark oil in it....seen it work on King Salmon in Alaska. boat 2 feet away catching fish after fish using WD-40. Us with the same rigs but no WD...nothing :roll:


----------

